
Ask HN: Want to experience Remote Work. How to? - sdogruyol
I really want to experience remote working and want to meet with great people across the globe. But i actually don&#x27;t know how to look or apply for a remote position. Applied to a few but didn&#x27;t get any proper response.<p>Can you guys share your ideas and help me about working&#x2F;applying,how to handle the time difference,the salary,the communication etc ?<p>PS : I&#x27;m a pragmatic software dev mostly experienced with JS&#x2F;CS&#x2F;Node&#x2F;Ruby&#x2F;Rails. If you need a nice guy please contact me.
======
X4
For the World

1) Think about a project that you would love to work for.

2) Now search a FOSS equivalent of that project on privatelee.com or google

3) Read the contribution & coding guidelines, setup your IDE/Editor
accordingly

4) Fork the project and start contributing, connect to the core developers
through their prefferd medium. IRC/Mailing-Lists/Forums or plain Email.

5) Credits & Honor.

For a Company

1) Ask yourself what you want to change in the world, if you had power &
money. Think about it seriously and flabbergast yourself, by finding out what
you really wanted to do all your life.

2) Hunt companies actually doing that on privatelee.com or google

3) This will be the first time you can be really honest about why you want to
work for this company. Keep that in mind when you're writing your job
application. Send it by Email and add tracking to it, so you can see, if and
how companies read your CV etc.

4) Wait for a response for 4 days and remind the person, cc another
responsible person. You can hunt anyone's email address easily online.

5) Be yourself in your job interview. Easy. You always wanted to do that and
it's your dream. Everybody wants YOU in their company. For me it wouldn't
matter if such a candidate had failed school or not, when he had the skills
and intrinsic motivation to help the company go forward.

6) $$$

~~~
sdogruyol
Hey thanks. Great points. So you advise to look for companies without using
any job / referral site and contact them directly ?

~~~
X4
Absolutely! I had success doing just that.

------
whichdan
Working: Find a company that won't micromanage you, and will trust you to get
shit done.

Applying: Same as any other job. Make sure to stress that you can manage your
own workload and communicate well.

Communication: Mainly Skype and email.

Salary: Same as any other job. Don't take a pay cut to work remotely -- you're
still doing just as much work.

Time difference: Most companies have "core hours" where everyone needs to be
available. They should be flexible otherwise, if you want to start later or
earlier.

In terms of finding gigs, Careers.StackOverflow and WhoIsHiring will be your
best bets.

~~~
sdogruyol
Hey thanks for the great points. But isn't salary relative to the location of
the company?

~~~
whichdan
It depends. If the company is in SF, they'll either pay you an SF salary, or a
salary relative to where you're working from (see Buffer's ad in WhoIsHiring).
But more abstractly: don't take a salary you won't be happy with.

~~~
sdogruyol
Which one is better hourly or a normal salary?

~~~
whichdan
With hourly (as a contractor) your taxes will be more complicated, and you may
get stuck with less benefits. Salaried, your income is more predictable, and
generally works the same as it would if you were working "normally."

It really depends whether you want to work remotely long term or short term.

